# Horrible smell on leather seats



## cruzenbeauty (Jan 30, 2012)

I just bought a 2012 LTZ with leather seats, I noticed a dirty feet smell when i first test drove the car. I figured I could get rid of the smell. I have narrowed it down to the leather seats, however have used different leather products and can't get rid of the smell for more than 2 days. Anyone else having this issue ? Help


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder if it is something the dealer prep guys used? Maybe they worked barefoot on your car? did you check under the seats? Under the rear seat cushions? Might be worth a phone call to ask. I use Meguires Gold Classic Leather Cleaner/Conditioner on my cars interior. It works well and has a spicy scent to it. It might cover the dirty feet odor.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

That's not just BO....It's beyond BO.....BBO


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

That my fiend is the smell of ass on the leather seats


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd take it to the dealer. You shouldn't have to deal with something like that on a new car. 
Donor probably had mad cow disease.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You can most likely find some sort of scented "leather lotion", my dad has a bottle that he uses on the seats of his mercedes, and works like a charm.

I'll try and figure out the brand and everything for the lotion tomorrow and post it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Who was telling me about that a couple of weeks ago. Oh, was at the airport, an electrician was assisting me and telling me about his new car problems. Main thought was what I was doing, so didn't get the make and model, but did catch that bit about getting a new car with a stinky interior. His dealer couldn't do anything about it, so just replaced the entire interior.

Fortunately we don't have that problem, my wife with a far more sensitive nose than our German Shepherd loves that new car smell. Its a 2LT with leather, we just broke that 500 mile mark on it. I wouldn't take this project on myself, you paid for a new car and should get a new car. And that may be their only choice, to completely change the interior.


----------



## cruzenbeauty (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes I have checked everything and used Meguiers cleaner and conditioner, Turtle Wax and Armor All. Then scrubbed the seats with soap and water and repeated the process. Nothing works, this is the 5th time I have cleaned it. I went to the dealer today and they mentioned Oxidizing the interior. I have read bad things online about this, that it creates another horrible smell if not done correctly. I have confidence they will take care of the problem, but we'll see. Thanks NickD its been alot of work I dont feel I should have to fix it myself.


----------



## cruzenbeauty (Jan 30, 2012)

*problem fixed*

The dealer ozoned the interior and it didn't work. I just took my car back this week and they replaced the seats, I am so thankful it smells like a new car


----------

